# coupler decisions



## Kevin L (Mar 10, 2011)

I recently bought 3 KATO locomotives- 1 steam and 2 SD-70 Diesels. I also bought Con-Cor passenger cars. Both are high quality, but their couplers do not match. The KATO couplers are much more realistic and sized better to my taste.

Can I get KATO replacement couplers that will fit readily onto the Con-Cor cars? The existing Con-Cor couplers are smaller and to not mate with the KATO. I know KATO makes several types, but I'm not so sure they will be a good source of wisdom about hooking them to Con-Cor. Any help would be appreciated.(I've emailed KATO as well)

btw-I am a geezer who first got into N gauge in 1971, but moved frequently, ( home builder) and never had a layout. I only have a kings ransom in engines, rolling stock, and assembled structures, etc. A couple dozen engines, the earliest purchases of which still have price stickers on them , of $25 for a Berkshire, $36 for a UP Cow and Calf switcher set etc, etc. 

This stuff all adds to probably $6-10K now. Sigh. Thought some might find this of passing interest. No layout, ( and no room for one) means the coupler issue is hardly time-critical. Thanks.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Kato Couplers*

I have bought packages of 20 Kato couplers and have put those couplers in Atlas and ConCor passenger cars. I didn't find it difficult. Have been doing it over a 15-year period. Converted ConCor New York Central, Southern Pacific Daylight and PRR cars. Converted Canadian National ConCor cars also. Used the same couplers in the truck-mounted coupler boxes of my Kato F3s and F7s that had originally come with Rapido couplers. Some place I have a couple of new packages and will dredge up the part number. I think it might be 1102 or 1107.


----------

